#kubuntu-se 2011-03-03
<Flygisoft> Hoppla
<mdev982025> Hejhoppla.
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hoppla hej
<Flygisoft> Läget med er då?
<dyrvere> Jodå bra, men insåg precis varför jag föredrar Samsungprodukter så mycket, det är nog för att A:et i deras logo liknar ett par byxor.
<dyrvere> ahem, någon annan som kört nvidia 260.19.36 vdpau-video 0.7.3pre6 och flashplugin 10.2.152.27 med maskinvaruacceleration? Får ett spökfönster av videon som inte vill försvinna ens när webläsaren är stängd.
<dyrvere> anyone?
#kubuntu-se 2011-03-06
<x_link> Philip5: Wb
<Philip5> danke schön
<x_link> =)
<x_link> Forfarande inte fått igång Firefox 3.6 med Hardy =/
<x_link> Philip5: Tror du att du hade kunna lägga till 3.6 i:
<x_link> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/philip5/extra/ubuntu hardy main
<x_link> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/philip5/extra/ubuntu hardy main
<x_link> Eller det går inte alls?
<Philip5> det går kanske men det blir nog rätt mycket meck
<x_link> Är det så alltså =(
<x_link> Fasiken vad synd.
<x_link> För en viss sida kan jag inte tanka från för att jag använder äldre version av Firefox nämligen.
<x_link> Provade med nyare version och det funkade kanon.
<Philip5> du kan väl ladda ner den statiska versionen av firefox från deras sajt och installera i ditt home-dir
<Philip5> hardy är så old school så där håller jag inte på nått längre
<Philip5> du borde lämna då tiden och inse att vi är i framtiden och köra nyare och bättre
<Philip5> heja kde4! :D
<x_link> =)
<x_link> Vad menar du med "statiska versionen"?
<Philip5> att hela firefox är byggd som en klump som installeras i en mapp utan direkta beroenden av andra deb-paket
<x_link> Aha
<x_link> Finns det på deras sida?
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> bara att klicka på nedladdning av firefox på deras sajt. välja språk kan du också göra eller även välja firefox 4 betan
<x_link> Philip5: Tja, hittar bara .exe-versionen på deras hemsida.
<Philip5> nejdå, det finns för linux också
<Philip5> kör du 32 eller 64 bit ubuntu?
<x_link> 32
<Philip5> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.6.15&os=linux&lang=en-US
<Philip5> för engelsk version
<x_link> okej
<x_link> Ska prova att ladda ner den.
<x_link> Tror faktiskt att det är den filen jag redan har.,
<x_link> Philip5: Extractar filen -> skapar en genväg till den Firefox-ikonen på skrivbordet för att prova.
<x_link> SÃ¥ som jag har gjort med Firefox 3.5
<x_link> Som dessutom fungerar.
<x_link> Nix, står bara och laddar =(
<x_link> Förstår verkligen inte varför det inte fungerar.
<x_link> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576603/
<x_link> BAra blir så.
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-03
<Flygisoft> Hallå hallå
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-24
<Philip5> Flygisoft: priserna på triggersen verkar gå upp och ner än värsta börsaktien
<maxjezy1> vad skulle ni välja idag, en nikon d7000 eller en nikon d5100 eller en nikon d3300?
<Philip5> 7000
<maxjezy1> men du har väl en sån?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> de andra skulle jag se som att byta ner mig
<maxjezy1> nikon d3100 var först ut med full hd
<maxjezy1> hoppas 4k går först ut med nikon d3400 då
<maxjezy1> Flygisoft, köpte du din d3100 pga full HD eller för att d90 kostade skjortan?
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-25
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när ska de skärpa sig med priser på triggers?
<Philip5> tänkte beställa nu men så är det ju bara dyrt igen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha
<Philip5> jäkligt dålig stil
<Flygisoft> Jadu, får säkert vänta någon månad eller vad tror du?
<Philip5> skulle inte förvåna mig
<Philip5> de var ju nere på standardpris ett tag där ju
<Philip5> kan det vara så stor efterfrågan att de säljs slut hela tiden?
<Philip5> eller har de tillverkningsproblem
<Flygisoft> Läskigt om dom stannar på dessa pris
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Kan säkert vara att dom säljer slut
<Flygisoft> Dom har låg produktion och kanske högre efterfrågan än väntat
<Philip5> men man ser att det är typ 50 pers som bevakar priserna och bara väntar på att de ska gå ner
<Philip5> sedan vet man ju inte hur de fördelar tillverkningen i sina fabriker mellan produkterna
<Flygisoft> Ne precis
<Philip5> men det är lite drygt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: de har ju värsta boken för dig nu på bokrean ;)   http://www.adlibris.com/se/bok/en-flickfotografs-bekannelser-9789174610307
<Philip5> skulle ju kunna handla om dig nu med alla dina nya prylar ;P
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> lite så du jobbar
<Flygisoft> Fick faktiskt några böcker av tjejen när jag fyllde år
<Philip5> fotoböcker eller?
<Philip5> eller om bingo
<Flygisoft> Inte om bingo iaf
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> säkert? ;)
<Flygisoft> Jo fotoböcker, Scott Kelby Digital fotografi
<Flygisoft> 4st delar
<Philip5> tror jag också har dem faktiskt. köpte som ett pack på rea
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :)
<Philip5> fast de var nog bara 3 delar då
<Flygisoft> Läst något då?
<Philip5> jo jag har nog läst alla. köpte dem när jag skaffade kameran
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du ska inte köpa den här nya kameran istället då? http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/nikond4s-putsar-upp-toppmodellen.htm
<Philip5> nu när du satsar lite
<Flygisoft> Jorå, slänga ut 58k på en gång
<Philip5> ja det är det väl värt för dig?
<Philip5> bara för huset
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Slänga på mit kitlins
<Philip5> hur är det? bodde du så långt upp som norrland?
<Flygisoft> Har inte råd med något annat
<Philip5> http://www.fotosidan.se/classifieds/view.htm?ID=215487
<Philip5> kanske långt för dig
<Flygisoft> Örnsköldsvik, så mellan Umeå och Sundsvall kan man säga :P
<Philip5> luleå är ju en bot
<Philip5> bit
<Flygisoft> Luleå, typ 40 mil dit :P
<Philip5> åker man ju på fikarasten
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> du tar väl tunnelbanan dit? ;P
<Philip5> eller malmbanan :D
<Flygisoft> Passar till: Nikon FX
<Flygisoft> Funkar på DX med eller?
<Philip5> självklart
<Flygisoft> Passar alla FX på DX?
<Philip5> alla fx funkar för dx medan om du kör dx på fx så täcker bilden inte ut hela sensorn
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha tunnelbana jo
<Flygisoft> Ah okej, det är ju ganska nice ändå
<Philip5> jo den är ju som din 35a men 50a
<Philip5> och lite skarpare
<Philip5> plus att du kan ha den kvar om du skaffar en fx-kamera
<Flygisoft> 1000kr är ju inte så farligt
<Philip5> nä
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Philip5> jag har en sådan
<Philip5> lite svårt att använda 50mm inomhus eftersom det ofta blir lite trångt att få med allt man vill
<Flygisoft> Jo det kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> men bra för halvkroppsporträtt 
<Philip5> även helkropp om man har utrymme
<Flygisoft> Undra vad han ska ha för frakten
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> kan ju fråga
<Flygisoft> Värt att sälja efter 1 månad http://www.fotosidan.se/classifieds/view.htm?ID=215519
<Philip5> ja det är ju en kitglugg och det kanske man inte vill ha men nikons 17-55/2.8 måste vara ett av nikons minst prisvärda gluggar så den skulle jag nog stå över om man inte fick den billigt
<Philip5> inget fel på 17-55 alltså men inte värt vad det kostar
<Flygisoft> Vad ligger den på då?
<Philip5> typ 12000 kr
<Philip5> men funkar bara på dx
<Flygisoft> Oj
<Philip5> jo
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-26
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, är du närvarande?
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<maxjezy> snabb support här!
<maxjezy> ska du köpa 3d printer?
<maxjezy> sitter och funderar på om det inte går att printa adaptrar till kameran
<Flygisoft> Om jag ska köpa en printer, tror jag inte :P
<Flygisoft> Vad tänker du på för adaptrar?
<maxjezy> så man kan ha tex vintage objektiv på nikon
<maxjezy> som min adapter i metall
<maxjezy> fast i plast
<maxjezy> den har ju endå inget chip
<Flygisoft> Så länge man får konstruktionen nog hållbar så
<Flygisoft> Men man verkar ju kunna göra det mesta med en 3d printer
<maxjezy> jo, jag funderar på att skaffa en printer
<maxjezy> kanske är bra att börja med en billig så man lär sig grunderna 
<maxjezy> de kanske inte klarar såna detaljer som dyra, och kanske inte blir lika bra
<maxjezy> ja vet inte
<Flygisoft> Tänkte du den som dom har hos kjell då eller?
<maxjezy> jo
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<Flygisoft> Du grejar väl med 3d också?
<maxjezy> jo, det kan ju vara skoj där med
<Flygisoft> Riktigt nice ser det ut iaf
<Flygisoft> Finns ju dom som kostar strax över 10k också men vet inte om dom är så mycket bättre
<maxjezy> nä, tror den kjell har kan va nice
<maxjezy> iaf som hobbygrej
<maxjezy> den kanske inte går att ha för industriell produktion
<Flygisoft> Ne då får man köpa kanske makerbot eller vad dom heter
<Flygisoft> Men de modeller som finns för makerbot ska även fungera med den på kjell som jag förstår det
<Flygisoft> http://www.thingiverse.com/
<Flygisoft> Finns ju en hel del färdiga grejer där
<maxjezy> kikade upp modellen och det verkar vara lite pussel med att få det att funka bra för vissa
<maxjezy> den hoppar över lager och skakar 
<maxjezy> men det är ju inställningar osv
<maxjezy> ska beställa en sån till våren helt klart
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså du har tittat in idag
<maxjezy> Philip5. ja
<maxjezy> hade missat räkningen i december
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du sett den här killens klipp? lite så du jobbar? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJIx4fRuOmE
<maxjezy> så internet var off en dag
<Philip5> illa
<Philip5> internet ska väl vara en mänskilig rättighet?
<maxjezy> kool
<maxjezy> näh
<maxjezy> internet borde vara en mänsklig skyldighet
<Philip5> trickfilmar inte du som han?
<maxjezy> nej men helt klart är jag sugen på att göra lite i vår/sommar
<maxjezy> brukar titta på trickfilm på barnkanalen
<maxjezy> de visar ungarna på svt hur man gör trickfilm
<Philip5> http://www.youtube.com/user/FinalCutKing
<maxjezy> om man fick veta sånt back när jag var ett barn hade det varit kungligt
<Philip5> där är hans tubenkanal
<maxjezy> kool, bokmärker
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/weistar-dm-35-mm-f2-8-objektiv-m42-mount--auktion_302004_202842955
<maxjezy> jag som säljer 
<maxjezy> vad tror du det kommer gå för? tänkte vi kunde ha en liten tävling här vem som gissar närmast
<Philip5> kommer du göra ett klipp på den?
<maxjezy> nepp
<Philip5> 300 kr
<maxjezy> det är paketgrejen som gör tävlingen lite intressant
<Philip5> eller mindre
<maxjezy> annars kan man lätt gissa vad de går för annars
<maxjezy> jag gissar på 200
<maxjezy> jag vill inte ha kvar det 
<maxjezy> slim pol filtret gillar jag inte
<maxjezy> och det där multifiltret är ingen höjdare
<maxjezy> men vem vet, två ihärdiga budare som vill ha kan buda högt
<Philip5> ja vem vet
<maxjezy> kul att sälja, någon med tex en nex skulle säkert ha skoj med detta
<maxjezy> passar inte nikon så bra
<maxjezy> säljer även min pentax 
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/vit-pentax-asahi-55-2-0-m42-supersnabb-med-sexig-bokeeh--auktion_302000_202841984
<maxjezy> kolla länken
<maxjezy> sexig bokeeh
<Philip5> din finmålade
<maxjezy> aaa
<maxjezy> vad tror du för pris på den?
<Philip5> där färgen skavts bort
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> det gör det hela intressant 
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> jag tror faktiskt den går för 300 spänn
<Philip5> jag tror knappt du får något för den
<Philip5> skambud
<maxjezy> satte kort auktion så slipper lidandet bli långt
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-27
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hunnit testa din nya glugg något? bra och dåligt med den?
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-28
<maxjezy1> nu har jag köpt en ny telefon
<maxjezy1> nokia 302, riktigt fin.
<Philip5> maxjezy: skakig uppkoppling?
<maxjezy1> jo, det är lite illa nu
<maxjezy1> internetsladden åker ur 
<Philip5> stackare. så går det när man köper microsofttelefoner
<maxjezy1> det är inte microsoft som gjort den?
<Philip5> nikia
<Philip5> nokia
<Philip5> nokia ägs av MS
<maxjezy1> nice :)
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> döden för MS
<Philip5> ops
<Philip5> döden för nokia
<maxjezy1> riktigt trevlig telefon för pengarna
<maxjezy1> kosta 800, lite överpris men ja ville ha den idag
<maxjezy1> annars är det 599 på nätet
<maxjezy1> 39 dagar standbytid
<maxjezy1> 20 timmar taltid
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du fått gå på helg än då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå
<Flygisoft> Sitter dock och jobbar ändå
<Philip5> galning
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Gör du då?
<maxjezy> http://rcdn.photographyreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/nikon-AFS_DX_18_55_VR2.jpg
<maxjezy> vad är det för rund knapp på den?
<Flygisoft> Ett zoomlås
<Flygisoft> Deras nya 18-55 kanske glider lättare en den jag har
<Flygisoft> För den rör sig då inte av sig själv
<Flygisoft> än*
<maxjezy> aha, trodde nästan det fanns en knapp för fokusering där 
<maxjezy> hade varit häftigare
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-01
<maxjezy> tjena
#kubuntu-se 2015-02-24
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
<Philip5> Flygisoft, tjena mors
<Philip5> Flygisoft, nästa vecka är det ju tänkt att HTC officiellt ska presentera nya One M9... det är luren jag hoppas på nu och det är på tiden för mig för en ny. kommer den bara hit till sverige snart så är det ju ännu bättre. det har ju varit lite dåligt med försäljning av HTC-lurar hos svenska operatörer.
<Philip5> jag brukar köpa dem låsta på 12 månader och inte helt fria i ett bräde. vill ju gärna ha direkt från operatören med service än typ phonehouse eller deras service och garantier.
#kubuntu-se 2015-02-26
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tror du det här kan vara något:
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161394436101?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<Philip5> Flygisoft, ja den ser ju inte så tokig ut om man har ett bra stativ att fästa det på
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Philip5> brb
<Flygisoft> Funderar på att köpa en sån, men man hoppas ju bara inte det är någon skit
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kollar jag på en som liknar den lite är ju stativet kaffebrus har, den är dock på 2 sektioner istället för tre, så jag funderar på vad som är bättre där egentligen
<Philip5> viktiga är att det inte är något plastskit i bomkopplingen
<Flygisoft> Mjo, köpte ju det innan, vilket inte var så nice
<Flygisoft> Använder den för reflexskärm isället, för den som var till reflexskärmen var ju bara dryg att ändra på :P
<Philip5> min är väldigt lik den här: http://kaffebrus.com/bomstativ-multi-fungerar-aven-som-lampstativ-1487.html
<Flygisoft> Ja den där jag har kollat på
<Philip5> minns inte om jag köpte den på kaffebrus eller om jag hittade en på ebay som var väldigt lik
<Philip5> var nog 2 år sedan eller mer
<Philip5> brb
#kubuntu-se 2015-02-27
<Flygisoft> Ja då var det fredag igen Philip5
<Flygisoft> uptime: 2d 3h 36m  –  record: 2w 1d 3h 59m 24s
<Flygisoft> Philip5: http://kaffebrus.com/phottix-indra-500ws-ttl-studioblixt-med-batteripack-2723.html
<Flygisoft> Köp
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ja om det var till drygt halva priset så :D
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> verkar ju vara en bra blixt men jag vet inte hur många som kommer köpa den
<Philip5> den verkar vara för dyr för att vara billig och de som har de där pengarna till ett gäng studioblixtar lägger nog mer för att få profotos blixtar
<Philip5> sedan får man väl bäst funktion med den tillsammans med phottix odin triggersystem och det är ju inte heller det billigaste ttl-blixttriggerserna
<Flygisoft> Ja kan nog vara så, lägger hellre lite extra och får "riktiga" grejer
<Philip5> tror att när man kommer upp i de priserna och man är lite mer pro så vill man också ha image om att vara pro och då kör man med etablerade märken för att det ser bättre ut för ens klienter
<Philip5> även om det i praktiken inte är någon skillnad men billigare
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo kan säkert vara så med
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska du ta en gravöl och sörja lite ikväll? http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/27/arts/television/leonard-nimoy-spock-of-star-trek-dies-at-83.html
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja man kanske får ta och göra det
<Philip5> jupp
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Händer annars ikväll då?
<Philip5> inte så mycket. ska försöka komma i säng skapligt för jag ska till sthlm imorgon och vara där till senast kl 10
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah okej, göra något roligt?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag ska hit: http://www.kameraloppis.se/
<Philip5> och sedan ska jag möte upp lite fotofolk och snacka det senaste ;)
<Philip5> wb Flygisoft
#kubuntu-se 2018-02-26
<x_link> tjena flygisoft
<x_link> Haha =)
